# 2 Gardening Questions from WI



## Springtime (Apr 26, 2004)

#1 I have 2 mature pine trees that I would like to prune and spray. Is it too late in the spring to prune them?? Also, if I wanted to do this myself, how would I go about it. 

#2 I have a bed facing north that has euonymous, hosta, astilbe and boxwood. The boxwood are on their third season and don't appear to be doing anything yet. The rest has growth and looks good except the boxwood. What should I do??


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

I have no idea why this was posted in the painting forum.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

Moved


----------



## silverado692 (Jul 2, 2004)

It probably happened because when you click on the landscaping tab at the top, it takes you to the paint forum.


----------



## sharisavage (Jun 20, 2005)

Those boxwood ought to be really growing. There are many varieties, some very slow growing, but nonetheless. I'd say if they're healthy just keep shaping them and let them be. Here in California, Spring is long gone but there where you are the boxwoods should have a big flush of light green growth right now.Do clutivate around them to make sure they're plenty of nourishment and that the roots aren't compacted if you have clay soil. As a last resort, remove them gently, amend the soil, and replant. Might not work but you'll feel good about it.


----------

